
Ask HN: How much did Amazon pay for Datarow? - thecleaner
I hear that this company was acquired by Amazon but there hasn&#x27;t been any information on the amount it paid. Is it public information that just wasn&#x27;t indexed anywhere ?
======
QuinnyPig
You almost never see reliable information around acquisitions of private
companies like this. Your best bet is to pour beer into an insider.

